# NJT escalator problems at 2 stations



## Superliner Diner (Mar 13, 2003)

From Newark, NJ _Star-Ledger_, 3/10/03:



> Standing on a train platform at Newark Penn Station, Raegena Dunbar was out of breath after climbing 35 stairs.
> The Irvington woman would have preferred riding the escalator, but a yellow barricade blocked her way. Once again, the escalator to Track 1 was being repaired.


The full story is here.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Mar 13, 2003)

While the infrastructure at Newark Penn Station is aging, there is simply no excuse for the breakdowns at the NJ TRANSIT concourse at New York Penn Station. Sorry, George Warrington, that facility is open just 6 months. While they blame the plastic strips, the cleaning solution, and passengers who hit the emergency stop buttons, you might notice that no mention is made of the older escalators that lead to the AMTRAK and LIRR concourses, which are maintained by other railroads or whatever bank holds the deed to the station (why does that name Warrington ring a bell again? :unsure: ).


----------

